# Kommentarzeichen blockweise entfernen?



## Avaj65 (20. Mrz 2012)

Moin, 

eine technische Frage zum Editieren des Quellcodes in Eclipse:

Mit Strg + 7 gelingt es mir, einen markierten Block weg zu kommentieren. (Oder Source + Toggle Comment)

Dann wird aus: 


```
Befehl 1
     Befehl 2
     .... (100 weitere Zeilen)
     Befehl n
```


```
//     Befehl 1
//     Befehl 2
     .... (100 mittlerweile weg kommentierte Zeilen)
//     Befehl n
```

Auf diese Art und Weise kann ich einen Quellcodeausschnitt deaktivieren. 


Aber: *Wie entferne ich wieder die Kommentarzeichen?* 

Die entsprechende Bedienung habe ich nicht finden können. Auch nicht über Google bzw. über die SuFu.

Wäre toll, wenn jemand weiter helfen könnte.

Danke und Gruß

Avaj65


----------



## Andgalf (20. Mrz 2012)

SRTG + SHIFT + 7


geht übrigens für beides


----------



## nillehammer (20. Mrz 2012)

Bei meinem Eclipse (Indigo) reicht es, den entsprechenden Bereich zu markieren und wieder Strg+7 zu drücken. Also genau die gleiche Tastenkombination...


----------



## bone2 (20. Mrz 2012)

Strg+Shift+C is das angenehmere toggle Comments.
ist dir die bedeutung von toggle nicht bekannt? man kann mit toggle immer an und ausmachen. hättest du Source + Toggle Comment nur ein zweites mal drücken müssen


----------



## Avaj65 (20. Mrz 2012)

Vielen Dank!!!

Wenn ich vorher nachgeschaut hätte, was "to toggle" bedeutet, wäre ich sogar vielleicht von selbst drauf gekommen:

"to toggle" = umschalten


(War mir tatsächlich nicht bekannt... - sorry.)


----------



## Andgalf (20. Mrz 2012)

nillehammer hat gesagt.:


> Bei meinem Eclipse (Indigo) reicht es, den entsprechenden Bereich zu markieren und wieder Strg+7 zu drücken. Also genau die gleiche Tastenkombination...



Stimmt allerdings musst du mit STRG+Shift+7 gar nicht erst markieren, damit wird immer die Zeile ein- bzw. auskommentiert in der der Cursor grade steht.

@bone2 geile Signatur ... könnte auch auf mich zutreffen.


----------



## nillehammer (20. Mrz 2012)

Andgalf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stimmt allerdings musst du mit STRG+Shift+7 gar nicht erst markieren, damit wird immer die Zeile ein- bzw. auskommentiert in der der Cursor grade steht.


Für eine *einzelne* Zeile muss man das sowieso nicht, nur bei Blöcken aus mehreren Zeilen...


----------

